# Musing over good names....



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I've noticed passenger cars with names like "Niagara" and "Washington" as well as locomotives (Challenger, Mikado and the like). Some, like "Washington", seem to have no connection with the car, it's use or implied abilities (Challenger). Which set me to thinking...if I ever add a dining car to my fleet, I believe I'll get a stamp or decal to name it "The Alfred Packer" with the motto "We'll serve anyone" below the name.

Anyone else have appropriate names for future acquisitions?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I was watching "not another teen movie" over the weekend and the cafeteria has a sign that says "Anthony Michael Hall" who was the actor in 16 candles. Very clever and easy to miss this subtle reference.
-Art


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a hard enough time picking out names for the buisnesses on my layout, I would hate to see what would happen if I had to name cars and what not.

So far I have 4 rail served businesses on my layout. 
Hillside Lumber
Clyde and Dale's Berrels (named for me, Thank you WS)
Mike's Bikes
South Massey Heating and Oil.

As for the non rail served businesses I am thinking of a hobby store called "Model Rails" and a pet store called Pet-a-Pet. That leaves me with 7 other storefronts that are going to need names, and a purpose.


Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Pete V said:


> The Donner Pass Fast Food Car?


Ohh, man ... I cringed a bit when I read that one ... 

Other quick thoguhts ...

Chuck Wagon
Meals on Wheels
Carolina Diner (or Dina, with a drawl accent)

For businesses, in general, two real-life favorite names come to mind ...

In Newport, there's a diner on the corner of Broadway and Farewell Avenue ... address is #2 Broadway. The name of the diner? "Farewell 2 Broadway", of course!

Across the bridge, there's a beauty salon with the name: "Curl Up and Dye" ... I just love that one!

TJ


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Hehe... or you could just go out on a limb and call it like Jerry Reed said in Smokie & the Bandit.... he was going to stop in the next "Choke & Puke and throw some groceries down his throat" LOL, or my favorite, the "squat & gobble"


Kevin


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

TJ,
Is the Full Beli Deli still around in Newport? They served up some great food.

A friend of my daughter has a pet grooming place called "D'Tails".


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

All good choices! And now...I'm gonna suggest someone give a bit of thought to the name I chose for my dining car. You ladies missed something. *L*


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Wolf it down!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

The Jeffrey Dahmer Diner?
-Art


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Artieiii said:


> The Jeffrey Dahmer Diner?
> -Art


It's finger lickin good....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JackC said:


> TJ,
> Is the Full Beli Deli still around in Newport? They served up some great food.


I don't know about that one, Jack ... sorry.

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> It's finger lickin good....


Today's special "chicken fingers". Betcha can't eat just one!
-Art


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Since none of you took the bait...allow me to introduce Alfred "Alferd" Packer to you.

http://www.goatview.com/april13alfredpacker.htm

http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/serial_killers/history/alfred_packer/index.html


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Pete V said:


> Some of us already knew ... three democrats and you et two of them...


You gots it! I was really proud of UC when I read about the plaque they mounted on the wall!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Since none of you took the bait...allow me to introduce Alfred "Alferd" Packer to you.
> 
> http://www.goatview.com/april13alfredpacker.htm
> 
> http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/serial_killers/history/alfred_packer/index.html


That's funny. Smart of him to have his food pack itself into the mountains for him. That cannibal thought ahead.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Eewwwwwww ..... :retard:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

It would appear that good old Alferd Packer survived his ordeal because her merely "Packed" a lunch LOL
-Art


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I bet he and Mr. Dahmer are very happy running the food service facilities in what ever dark hole they ended up in. 

Massey


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It was actually pretty clever of him. Not only did he bring enough food along for the trip, he even persuaded the food to carry itself!


----------

